# Want to Overclock AMD Phenom II x4 810 on stock cooling



## billamama (Jan 26, 2021)

Never tried this kind of stuff, but I wanted to see how far I could push my Phenom II X4 810 without significantly shortening my CPU's life span.

How far could i get it on stock cooling without adding extra voltage? at present it is AMD Phenom II X4 810 @ 2600 MHz.

stock cpu vcore ( under load ) : 1.280v
idle cpu temp : 38.6c
Idle cpu voltage : 0.992v
load cpu temp : 46.9c

1. I've a Corsair vs450 P.S.U
2. I'm running on air cooling (*Antec A30 CPU Cooler *)


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 27, 2021)

Now focus on giga mobo 78 lmt and explore its BIOS first.


you may refer this video for reference


----------



## billamama (Jul 7, 2021)

I used CV650 PSU and AMD auto over clock utility for Pre Ryzen CPUs (Venom II x4 810), and Catch Fire near North bridge Heat Sink of ga78lmt-usb3 6.0 Mobo


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 30, 2022)

billamama said:


> I used CV650 PSU and AMD auto over clock utility for Pre Ryzen CPUs (Venom II x4 810), and Catch Fire near North bridge Heat Sink of ga78lmt-usb3 6.0 Mobo


wtf


----------



## billamama (Jan 30, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> wtf


Now New Mother board


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 30, 2022)

billamama said:


> I used CV650 PSU and AMD auto over clock utility for Pre Ryzen CPUs (Venom II x4 810), and Catch Fire near North bridge Heat Sink of ga78lmt-usb3 6.0 Mobo


Actual flamy fire or just smoke?


----------



## billamama (Jan 31, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Actual flamy fire or just smoke?


flamy fire with suffocating smoke


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2022)

billamama said:


> flamy fire with suffocating smoke


him legend


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2022)

billamama said:


> Now New Mother board



Still want to OC ? Follow this :
*www.overclockers.com/step-guide-overclock-amd-phenom/
PS : Don't OC in huge steps .. increase processor speed by 100 Mhz each time and check for stability using Cinebench for Linx. Leave the cpu vocore / voltage setting to auto. Once the system becomes unstable back down by 200 Mhz and your OC shall be stable enough.


----------

